# Coming soon



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

nissanforums.com ROTM Contest: Coming soon

The contest works like this: 
At the beginning of the month members submit their car. 
Mid way through the month a poll will be created with the submissions and members will vote on their favorite car.
The first day of the month the winner is announced. 

The prize: 
nissanforums.com Ride of the month winner, will be featured on the homepage during the following month and be entered in a draw with other Ride of the Month winners from the Autoguide.com network for a chance to win a free oil change.

Let's see whatcha got!


----------

